# My girl has gone



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm so sorry. It never gets any easier, no matter how many times you go through it.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Im so sorry to hear of your loss. Nothing can prepare us for a broken heart and only time heals. God bless Ginny, sleep well xxxxxx


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I'm so very sorry. She is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*I'm so sorry*

To go from from hope to giving your last and ultimate act of love in such a short period of tome is awful. Ginny is free now, your gift to her. I'm sorry for you, your family and Holly. Alex


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Ginny. It is never easy and it is just a terrible thing to have to go through. Know that she is running and playing at the bridge! My thoughts are with you.

That is a beautiful picture.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. It breaks your heart so badly. Prayers and hugs for your family from mine.
beth, moose and angel
and sandy, whiskers and misty at the bridge


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear of your sad loss. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Ginny looked like a magnificent girl.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. I am also glad that she got to come home to you first. She (and you) were together when it was time to say good bye. THAT is a gift.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the loss of your dear Ginny. She was simply beautiful.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

So very sorry for you loss. It is never easy even when they live to a ripe old age like Ginny. I'm sure she will be dearly missed.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

God speed sweet Ginny.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I am so sorry about your beautiful girl. She was lovely.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Such a beautiful girl, I am sure she left you beautiful memories. I hope in time you can smile at them. Godspeed good girl.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Dang, I am so sorry.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. What a precious, gorgeous girl. Thanks for sharing her pic. Hugs to you and Ginny's sister.

Lisa W


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

I am soo sorry for your loss
She was/is a beauitful girl

RIP beauitful girl..


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. There is something so beautiful and dignified looking to those senior white faces. She was beautiful.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am so sorry to read this. I don;t care how many times you have to do it the decision never gets easier or the pain less. You all are in my thoughts.

Hooch


----------



## Elway&Prince (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She looked so beautiful in that picture.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers are with you on your loss. I have been there before and know exactly how you must be feeling, it hurts. treasure the happy times.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Oh my, I am so sorry. It is ALWAYS so difficult. Rest in peace dear Ginny


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

The SW Pittsburgh gang sends big furry hugs to you, your family and to Ginny's sis...

We'll keep you in our prayers tonight. Ginny's pic shows how loved she was--she was so fortunate to have you as her parents.

Rest in Peace, Ginny....


SJ


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

i am so sorry for your loss of Ginny, she is a beautiful girl. play hard at the bridge sweet Ginny. Denise


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

ohhhh so very sorry!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So sorry for your loss, I'm sure she's playing at the bridge and having fun.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so very sorry...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Ginny. She is a beautiful girl and will live on in your heart and memories. She is no longer in pain running at the rainbow bridge with all of our pups that have passed away. I will keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Ginny was absolutely beautiful!! I'm so sorry for your loss. I will say a prayer for you tonight.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm sorry. You have our thoughts and prayers. It's never easy it is


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear your sad news about Ginny.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry. The last gift you gave her, letting her go, was one of the best you could ever give. ..so hard to give, but the right thing to do. She is in the company of many golden goldens including 3 of mine. Bless that sweet, beautiful girl.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear about Ginny play at the bridge and have fun again and be happy with all the other angels at the bridge.

Maggie


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

She's beautiful, I am so sorry.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, she was so beautiful! Sorry for your loss, and have comfort in knowing that it was the right decision.


----------



## Whill381 (Jun 26, 2007)

She was a gorgeous old girl, I'm very sorry for your loss...

Your quote really says it best...
" SLEEP SOFTLY SWEET GINNY - FOR WHILST I LIVE YOU SHALL NOT DIE"

Hang onto the years of good memories....


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

So so so sorry for your loss....I'll say a special prayer for your Ginny and you and your family too!


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest easy sweet Ginny girl.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh, I am so sorry about your beloved Ginny! She looks like she was a beautiful girl. She will alwyas live on in your heart.

She walks beside you always - just on silent paws!

Rest well Ginny!

Hugs
Jazzys Mom


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I always shed some tears for these wonderful pets. She's beautiful.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathy for the loss of your beautiful Ginny.


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your loss. She was beautiful.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sorry to hear of your loss of ginny. she was a pretty girl.

rest well ginny.

Debbie & mason


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Ginny finally came home for the last time last night. The gent from the pet crematorium kindly bought her ashes to our home so that i didn't have to pick them up from the vets.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry to read about Ginny. I'm sure you will miss her for a very long time, but I'm equally sure that her memories will soon bring you comfort.

Sending hugs and prayers,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Glad you have Ginny back with you again. Her ashes will be a comfort to you.

I have 2 Goldens buried in a pet cemetary. When my Dakota died I elected to cremate him. Hubby asked why I didn't bury him next to the girls and I told him if I did the first time it thundered I would have to be driving 25 miles to sit beside his grave! Dakota was terrified of thunderstorms. The first time it thunderstormed after I got his ashes back I woke up and went into the living room and got his ashes and placed them by my bedside. I knew that's where he would want to be

Rest easy sweet Ginny!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Sorry for your loss, we each have to do what we think is best. Mine are all in the pet cemetary, Was there for the final go out at the vets. Can't imagine just handing them over after all the love they give us so unwillingly. I know it is hard but we do the best we can for them as they do for us all their lives.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I am truly sorry for your loss...it never gets easier, whether young or old ...hugs from Eastern Ont...rest well dear Ginny 

Jazzy's mom's comment was perfect

She walks beside you always - just on silent paws!

Warmest regards
Heather


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Ginny was beautiful, and I'm so sorry for your loss. Does it ever get easier? Our Holly died 4 months ago, and I still miss her every day. I'll be thinking of you....


----------



## Reilly's Dad (Aug 20, 2007)

*I'm So Sorry*

I love this forum but I cry (literally) every time I read about Goldens that have passed on. Every single post simply breaks my heart...I'm so sorry that you need to feel such a loss in your life.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. You provided her a loving home & a big heart. She knows she was much loved.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I had to go to our vets today to collect Holly's prescription and i didn't realise how difficult it was going to be to walk in there and not have to collect Ginny's prescription as well.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through, the firsts are the hardest.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Such a sad story. Deepest condolences from our house to yours.

Helaine


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful girl.

Godspeed sweet Ginny.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

We are never prepared to loose our beloved goldens, no matter how long we have them in our live, ...sorry for your loss, RIP dear Ginny


----------

